# PM



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

How long before I can private messege people (new member) ? Sticky says a short while :roll: 
Don't really want to pay £5 just to send a guy a PM


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You need to get your post count up about another 10/15 should do it


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You need to get your post count up about another 10/15 should do it


Thank you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Scott2Hotty said:



> How long before I can private messege people (new member) ? Sticky says a short while :roll:
> Don't really want to pay £5 just to send a guy a PM


Hi, Check regularly, I'm sure it will happen very soon.  
Hoggy.


----------

